# Ich!!!!!



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

What do i do? I shut the lights off last night and everything was fine I turn them on this morning and I have 3 fish covered in ich! the 2 newest additions to the tank and the first fish I ever put in the tank. I know I can't use the normal copper based meds in a reef tank, Is there another treatment available? I don't have a quarantine tank set up. It has been on my "to do" list any help would be much appreciated. I hope I don't have to scrap my reef and start over


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, couple things here. I just put a Blue Eye Tang in my Reef 4 days ago, he contracted ICH, but, as of right now, he is doing just fine. Its the amount of stress, are they eating, and what are your temps? You can raise your temps slightly, to help speed up the cycle of ICH, but you have to watch out for the corals. Next, you can just watch them, and hope they are healthy enough to rid it themselves, which, healthy fish don't contract ICH. Or
Now for whatever reason, I have used this before, and i did not lose any fish.
Aquarium Fish Medications: Ick Meds: Ich-Attack from Kordon
Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

I had a problem with my sailfin tang...out of nowhere contracted ICH. I went to extremes, removed all the rock in my aquarium to catch him and put him in my quarantine tank. I left him in there for about 5 weeks and he was fine. I put him back in the show tank and within days had it again but this time i just left him in there. I over fed him which wasn't good for the water but he ended up getting rid of it fairly quick. I just added an orange spot rabbit fish who also contracted ICH within days but looks like it's just stress from the new tank and each day he's getting better. Sometimes it just goes away....


----------



## carpus (Oct 16, 2010)

On the freshwater side of things--if we are talking about the same disease--there is a lot to be said for cleaning the tank very frequently and keeping the water changed, again very frequently. Conditions, conditions, conditions.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Well, couple things here. I just put a Blue Eye Tang in my Reef 4 days ago, he contracted ICH, but, as of right now, he is doing just fine. Its the amount of stress, are they eating, and what are your temps? You can raise your temps slightly, to help speed up the cycle of ICH, but you have to watch out for the corals. Next, you can just watch them, and hope they are healthy enough to rid it themselves, which, healthy fish don't contract ICH. Or
> Now for whatever reason, I have used this before, and i did not lose any fish.
> Aquarium Fish Medications: Ick Meds: Ich-Attack from Kordon
> Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com


my temp is 79.4 all parameters are good. phos. is slightly elevated (.25) due to tap water SG is maintained @ 1.024 I have read that I can lower the salinity to help but that could stress the corals. any thoughts? all my fish are eating well and still very active and appear to be healthy except that they are playing connect the dots on each other. 

thanks to all for the input it is always appreciated*reading


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If you have corals I would not lower the SG, they won't handle that to well. If your fish are doing well, leave them alone, the less stress you put on them, the better off they will be. If they are not going crazy rubbing themselves all over everything, it may just pass. As long as they keep eating, that is the key, once you see that stop, then you have a problem.


----------

